# Drop off box for Children?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/05/16/baby.drop.ap/index.html


^^^

I feel so bad for that kid, he's at the age he will remember it for the rest of his life, he is aware of what is going on to a extent :console: I am not fond of the idea they are doing over there.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

I agree. If you have a baby, it is you resposibility to take care of it for it's entire life. It is your fault if you or your partner have a baby. Most people know what hard work takeing care of a baby is and should have thought about that before they did it. You can't just drop off a baby in a box. that is treating them like they are library books or rented movies or something. what are you going to tell that child when they get older? "your parents didn't want you so they dropped you in a box." I mean COME ON PEOPLE! all you need to do is think...am I phisaclly and emotionally ready to have a baby? if the answer is "no" then use protection or just don't do it. the ladder option is probably the best option. If you have a child and just can't take care of him/her, then give them to a family member that can or put them up for adoption. don't just drop them in a box.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, I'm not sure how I feel about that one. I sure agree that the toddler shouldn't have been left there. The whole "baby drop-off" idea is a bit harder to decide on. On the one hand it is a better alternative to something like a dumpster or a park bench but on the other hand it gives people an easy-out thus making it easier to shirk the responsibility of even TRYING to raise the baby. Glad I don't have to sit on the jury for that one.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

fishb, I agree with you. Sadly though, some people don't feel that way. If the child is a certain sex in a certain country, they are considered "inferior." In some of the oriental countries, China for example, they have female infanticide. They kill female infants because they don't want them. This is also the case with deformed or handicapped children. In India, one of the countries highest on the list for abortions, they find out the sex of the baby, if female, they abort it.

It's the sad truth. It's hard to say that in this case the "drop box" is completely a bad idea. I understand adoption from that country in particular to be very difficult, and it's obviously a better choice than putting the child in a dumpster, like Rita said. That system was developed in the hopes that it would curb the amount of infant deaths (murdering really). But still, people are even afraid to leave the children in these places. It's not just irresponsible or incapable parents who do this. Some are required to do so, in the case that the child is a female, for instance.

It's a terrible, terrible thing to think that a child is not wanted, or anyone, is "inferior." But these ideas stem from their traditions and are enforced, in some cases, by their governments (one reason it's so difficult to adopt from countries like this).


----------

